# Craftsman professional 2 1/2hp router combo review



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently bought a craftsman 320.27680 router combo with plunge and fixed base. Thought I would share my initial thoughts. I really like the switch location, and the depth adjustment, including the quckness of the latch and release system. First hand held router I have had with soft start, makes it easier to control. I tried using it with a vaccumn hose, but my hose has an 18" ridgid connection on the end making it very unhandy. Handling and balance seemed very nice, I quickly became comfortable with it. The built in light is nice, bit changes were easy both in and out of the base. The base comes with too small of a hole in it, contacted sears thinking I could order some different ones, no luck so I made a couple of new ones out of 1/4" plexiglass right away after watching Mike's video. (made a spare for my porter cable too)
Overall I would give it very high marks, came with a lot of features for the price. I paid$154.42 including tax. :dirol:


----------



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. Just bought the same one. Craftsman club special about $115


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, the Bosch VAC 005 hose has one end that fits most shop vac's(2-1/4") and the other end is a soft rubber 1-1/2" that works with every tool I have tried it with. This hose is 5 meters long or about 16'; it reaches around small shops very well and keeps your vacuum out from under your feet. It is also very flexible so no twisting or kinking. I liked mine so well I bought a second one; cost was about $35 from Amazon.


----------

